# Morritt's Grand Resort



## Janette (Jun 10, 2007)

I put a two bedroom on hold for March 15, 2009. I really know nothing about the resort so help me decide. We are in our early 60's and are beach bums. We love HHI(live in Sun City HHI), really enjoyed Hawaii, enjoyed St. Lucia but wouldn't go back. We didn't rent a car on St. Lucia as we didn't think we would be comfortable driving there and felt too restricted to the resort. Thanks!


----------



## Larry (Jun 10, 2007)

Janette said:


> I put a two bedroom on hold for March 15, 2009. I really know nothing about the resort so help me decide. We are in our early 60's and are beach bums. We love HHI(live in Sun City HHI), really enjoyed Hawaii, enjoyed St. Lucia but wouldn't go back. We didn't rent a car on St. Lucia as we didn't think we would be comfortable driving there and felt too restricted to the resort. Thanks!



The beach at Morritts is outstanding but you will need a car to get there and to get around the island since it's on the East end about a forty minute drive from the airport and seven mile beach area. It's also about a 15-20 minute drive to rum point one of our favorite spots in Grand Cayman. The roads are pretty decent and even though you drive on the opposite side of the road It didn't take much getting used to. Snorkeling is great right off the beach and the resort has many daily activities to keep you busy. Two bedroom unit is really nice and all are oceanfront. I would confirm this without any hesitation.


----------



## jtridle (Jun 10, 2007)

I own at Morritt's Tortuga next door (same developer, David Morritts) and each resort uses the facilities of the other.  We own a few timeshares, have traveled the world and love this resort more than any we've been to.  I have stayed in a Grand unit and think you will love it.  There is an elevator. All units at the Grand are ocean front.  The only thing the Grand has is a vanishing edge pool.  Go over to Tortuga right next door to enjoy the other things.  Since it sounds like you may be shy about driving in strange ways, I don't know if this is the resort for you though.  It is isolated on the east end of the island which is precisely why we like it, and you must drive on the left side of the road on Grand Cayman.  If you want to go to a lot of restaurants and love lots of night life, you would probably be happier with the other side of the island, Seven Mile Beach, where you also would have more transportation options.  We don't care about that stuff so east end is great for us and has fantastic scuba.  You will have a good beach at the Grand and great snorkeling right out front of the resort.  There is constructoin going on but we were there in Nov. and it didn't bother us.  To go to restaurants and sight see you will need to drive.  However, there is a public transportation.  See if you can find it by going to www.caymanvacations.com/general/bus_service.htm.  Info I printed off in January said they go every hour from George Town to Est End for CI $2 each way, 6 a.m. to 9 p.m. Sunday through Thursday as well as Sat.  On Friday busses operate until midnight.  Don't know if this is current or not though so see if you can find their website.  

Morritt's does have a restaurant though and the Reef resort next door also has one.  If you love to walk and are in physical shape to do it, you might be able to hoof it down to Vivine's Kitchen (a great little restaurant where you sit on picnic tables out back of her house).  But it's probably too far to walk.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the bus service? We really don't mind taking the bus, even if it's only once an hour, if the service is safe and reliable. I know most people say that renting a car is essential...but if you're used to taking public transportation, and if you just want to go to the other side of the island to see the sights for a day or two, can you make do without one? 

How about taxis? Would it cost a fortune to go from one side of the island to the other?


----------



## Janette (Jun 10, 2007)

No, hubby has driven in England and Ireland. Driving on the opposite side or renting is not a problem. The condition of the roads and crime issues or our main concern. Thanks for your quick replies.


----------



## Larry (Jun 10, 2007)

Janette said:


> No, hubby has driven in England and Ireland. Driving on the opposite side or renting is not a problem. The condition of the roads and crime issues or our main concern. Thanks for your quick replies.



Roads are good with great ocean views from airport to Morritts. Very high standard of living in Grand Cayman so crime is extremely low. Grab the exchange and you will have a great time. We have been to Hawaii twice and several Caribbean islands as well as numerous beach resorts in Mexico. 

This was one of our best exchanges ever and we have stayed at several other outstanding resorts in the past.


----------



## quiltergal (Jun 11, 2007)

We were there in January.  Having a car is a must to get the maximum enjoyment of the island.  Especially if you've never been there before.  Driving is a snap once you get out of Georgetown.  There's hardly any traffic, and we felt perfectly safe at all times.  I'd go again in a hot minute.    Oops, meant to say that the "bus" service is actually a van and the schedule is a bit sketchy.


----------



## GreatGarloo (Jun 15, 2007)

*Morritts*

Hi,

My husband and I and close family members have been going to Grand Cayman since 1986.  The Caymanian's are wonderful people and the Island is very safe.  Both my husband and I both drive there with no problems even if it's on the left hand side.  I just don't like the "roundabouts".  

We bought a Morritt's Tortuga Club in 1991 and have been going every year since except for the year Ivan hit.  It hit in September and we were supposed to go in November.

We bought on the quiet side of the Island because 7 mile beach just got too crowded.  When the big ships are in port, (sometimes 5 or 6 at a time), you can't get around that side of the Island at all without many delays.

Morritt's Tortuga Club, Morritt's Grand and now Morritt's Seaside (should open July 1) are all wonderful.  The Grand is more upscale I guess, but I am happy in any unit as they are only for sleeping.  

The beach is wonderful, there are 3 pools.  (2 pools have bars).  The bar on the dock is now open.  They have a restaurant in David's (main building).    There is entertainment at the resort and different BBQ's.  They have dive boats right there and other sailing and diving equipment on the resort.

You can snorkle right on the beach.

The Reef Resort is next store.  They have a restaurant and entertainment.
Not  a 100 feet away form Morritts.

Be aware also, that both Morritts and the Reef charge for electricty.  I believe the Reef charges a flat rate of about $200 a week and Morritt's has meters for each unit.  We usually pay about $40 or a one bedroom and $85 for a two bedroom.  If we have an ocean front, we open the doors and windows and only use the air conditioning at night.

There is a small supermarket across the street.  You can get just about anything you want and the Reef has a liquor store.  If the supermarket doesn't have what you want, ask, and they will get it for you the next day.

Just be aware that Sunday is for rest on Grand Cayman and no stores are open.  You might get something small in the gas stations that have small convenience stores attached.

We rent a car because we go for two or three weeks at a time.  We like to go to different restaurants on the Island and we have a number of friends we made over the years who live on the Island.

It is extremely safe.  We travel around all hours of the night and day and have never had a problem.

I  hope that you go and enjoy it as much as we do.

Carol


----------



## Janette (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. We booked the week.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 20, 2007)

*We didn't rent a car!*

I was there Oct '04 (Ivan extended my week by 4 days!).  We (3 30+ women and my 60+ mother) planned on renting a car.  We arrived and I then realized I didn't have my drivers license and so we ended up catching a cab and even had him stop at the grocery store on the way.  I got good advice from this site and we packed a cooler with frozen meat so grocery shopping was for fruits and veggies etc.  

We thought we were going to be stuck but it turned out to be perfect as we found drivers to take us all over the island -- we did our own standard tour of the blow holes, turtle farm, Hell and Rum Cay.  Not having a car did limit us from not going back to Rum Cay but we still had a blast chilling at Morritts.

Captain Herman cooked for us several nights and we took him out twice for dinner -- again we just arranged rides through Captain Herman, Andrew who is no longer there and also Eric who also is no longer there.  We are beach bums also and decided that we were kind of glad that we didn't rent a car.

I can't wait to go back as I really want to see the changes since Ivan hit.


----------



## Cappy (Jun 21, 2007)

*How much was the Taxi to Morritt's?*

Was each way the same price & did you call ahead for the cab back to the airport?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cappy said:


> Was each way the same price & did you call ahead for the cab back to the airport?




I really don't remember how much the cab cost but I don't remember any of us complaining about the price and I'm usually the one to haggle down to the last penny.  

Going home was a different story - on our day of departure we were evacuated to a shelter where thanks to Ivan we stayed 4 more days in GC.  We were bussed by the hotel staff from the shelter back to Morritts to get our luggage and then to the airport at no cost!


----------



## judyjht (Jun 21, 2007)

What are the best months to go to Morritt's Grand?  January - April or so.  I usually like go somewhere warm during those months.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 22, 2007)

judyjht said:


> What are the best months to go to Morritt's Grand?  January - April or so.  I usually like go somewhere warm during those months.



FAQ about Cayman with links including weather info:

'   http://www.caymanislands.ky/faq/default.aspx   '

Copied from another thread:

Diving or snorkeling:
At resort dock: ' http://www.tortugadivers.com/td_index.html '
Shop next door: ' http://www.oceanfrontiers.com/ '

Morritts: ' http://www.morrittproperties.com/ '

Cayman: ' http://www.caymanislands.ky/default.aspx '
Cayman diving: ' http://www.divecayman.ky/ '

Restaurants: ' http://www.caymanrestaurants.com/index.html '

Cayman Net News: ' http://www.caymannetnews.com/ '

GoToCayman: ' http://www.gotocayman.com/index.php?title=Main_Page '

Car rental companies contact info is listed on:

' http://www.gotocayman.com/index.php?...ryC#Car_Rental '

Most companies have a discount either for RCI or Morritt's guests. It is best to reserve direct thru website or email. They will only give discounts if you book direct.

McCurley's will provide airport transfers, stop at the grocery store on the way to the resort and deliver and turn in the car at the resort. This eliminates the line at the airport checking out or returning the car. BA or McCurley Greene.
Contact at:
' mccurley@cwhiptop.com '

or call at: Cell --345-916-0640 Home --345-947-9626 

I use McCurley's, but will also recommend Avis or Andy's.


----------



## cindi (Jun 24, 2007)

When you use  McCurley's, do you just email them with your dates? If they don't have a site, how do you pick your selection of cars? And how do you know about the prices?

Or do they respond to your email with all that information so you can chose?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Cappy ---*

I posted this but I don't see in the main thread so I'm posting again (sorry if its a duplicate)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cappy  
Was each way the same price & did you call ahead for the cab back to the airport? 


I really don't remember how much the cab cost but I don't remember any of us complaining about the price and I'm usually the one to haggle down to the last penny. 

Going home was a different story - on our day of departure we were evacuated to a shelter where thanks to Ivan we stayed 4 more days in GC. We were bussed by the hotel staff from the shelter back to Morritts to get our luggage and then to the airport at no cost!


----------



## ralphd (Jun 25, 2007)

cindi said:


> When you use  McCurley's, do you just email them with your dates? If they don't have a site, how do you pick your selection of cars? And how do you know about the prices?
> 
> Or do they respond to your email with all that information so you can chose?



McCurley's has Nissan Sentras and vans, I forget the car manufacturer.

Give them the dates, number of people and request cost and they will email back the info.


----------



## cindi (Jun 25, 2007)

ralphd said:


> McCurley's has Nissan Sentras and vans, I forget the car manufacturer.
> 
> Give them the dates, number of people and request cost and they will email back the info.



Ok, sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Cappy (Jun 26, 2007)

*I still need a cost for a cab to & from Morritt's!!*

I have a sister coming & I don't want to spend my vacation going to & from the airport 4 times out of my 7 days!! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!!!
MCCurly doesn't do the taxi thing anymore I talked to her last year about it!!


----------



## ralphd (Jun 28, 2007)

Other than a taxi, this is the only shuttle that I am aware of:

Airport Shuttles
Shuttlescan be arranged prior to your arrival through Mr. Frank Conolly. Mr. Conolly can be 
contacted at (345) 916-0235. Pricing information is below, and each additional person is $10.00.

1 person $30.00
2 people $40.00
3 people $50.00

I have never used a taxi or Frank, but he is much, much cheaper than a taxi.  Frank is a Cayman legend and I will not hesitate to recommend him. His sister is:
'   http://www.morrittproperties.com/Page12_Our_Ambassador.htm  '


----------



## Cappy (Jun 30, 2007)

*Is there a website I can email for Frank Conolly?*

Shuttlescan be arranged prior to your arrival through Mr. Frank Conolly. Mr. Conolly can be 
contacted at (345) 916-0235


----------

